# Do you love beer....



## hankejp (Feb 21, 2009)

Just wondering if you love beer as much as I do???

I can't believe that I'm this dreunk a and still posting here,,,talk about dedication.


P.S. - This post trook a good 8minutes


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2009)

I like to drink beer well enough, but no longer in quantities that'd lead to writing a post as short as yours in all of 8 minutes, just so things would be halfway right .

In short: I hate the feeling of getting drunk.
But beer up to shortly BEFORE I get that feeling is totally ok!


----------



## Kegger (Feb 21, 2009)

Mmmmmm, beeeeer.....


----------



## tasman (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess some people like there cereal in different ways.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 23, 2009)

"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy."
--Benjamin Franklin


Who are we to argue?

(ANd I need to stop posting in OT as Fight Club accidentally...)


----------



## inTempus (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know when I've gotten myself into more trouble...

Drunk posting, or drunk dialing/texting.


----------



## ThePhotoRebellion (Feb 23, 2009)

I love beer so much that I brew my own. I keep 3 corny kegs in a beer fridge ready to sample. Nope, I'm not an alcoholic, I couldn't be if I tried. I probably have a pint a day, max two pints. I'm on a 21 day raw food detox so I haven't had beer for over two weeks. I sure am craving an IPA though....IPA... I love me some IPA.:coffee:

I hate smilies, I don't believe I made a post with them


----------



## bradster76 (Feb 23, 2009)

Beer is fun, but mad expensive anymore. I like beer for the way it dumbs down how I feel most the time, lately. 

So, I don't really drink much, otherwise, I'd be drunk 24/7.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 23, 2009)

I love beer. I also love working at a restaurant .


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 23, 2009)

ThePhotoRebellion said:


> I love beer so much that I brew my own. I keep 3 corny kegs in a beer fridge ready to sample. Nope, I'm not an alcoholic, I couldn't be if I tried. I probably have a pint a day, max two pints. I'm on a 21 day raw food detox so I haven't had beer for over two weeks. I sure am craving an IPA though....IPA... I love me some IPA.:coffee:
> 
> I hate smilies, I don't believe I made a post with them



A good 2 more years before I can afford a corny setup but you just have to love a good homebrew...  I probably have as much beer in my house right now as you do but it's all bottled.


----------



## bradster76 (Feb 24, 2009)

Never had a homebrew...I'll have to try it sometime. I've seen the stuff to do it on ebay and such. Everyone says it's pretty good, lol and a lot cheaper than reg. beer.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 24, 2009)

hankejp said:


> Just wondering if you love beer as much as I do???
> 
> I can't believe that I'm this dreunk a and still posting here,,,talk about dedication.
> 
> ...


 
Amateur.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2009)

bradster76 said:


> Never had a homebrew...I'll have to try it sometime. I've seen the stuff to do it on ebay and such. Everyone says it's pretty good, lol and a lot cheaper than reg. beer.



It might come out cheaper than most craft brew but it sure isn't cheaper than Budweiser.  It's all relative I didn't get into it thinking it was cheaper and I'm still not sure that it's cheaper.


----------



## Photochick (Feb 24, 2009)

Is this a men's only thread?  Girls like beer too, at least this girl does!


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> I love beer. I also love working at a restaurant .


 
Hey wait a minute...I thought you were only 17????


As for me...beer is good.


----------



## ThePhotoRebellion (Feb 24, 2009)

The cost to make a 5 gallon homebrew works out to be about half of what a craft beer would be if bought at a store (6 or 12 packs). The equipment isn't to expensive, a person could have a killer setup for $800.00. That includes a freezer (Walmart) to store your 3 kegs  After you factor in the time and labor (3-4 hrs) from starting the brew to the finish and its ready, buying it is probably cheaper.



> ...but you just have to love a good homebrew...


True that!

If you want to shop for supplies, this is a good place to start, MidWest Supplies.

You can get the keg setup other places a little bit cheaper. I bought all my supplies from Midwest so I didn't have to deal with shipping from a couple different companies.


----------



## deanimator (Feb 24, 2009)

I´d like to thank beer for allowing me to be here


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 24, 2009)

ThePhotoRebellion said:


> The cost to make a 5 gallon homebrew works out to be about half of what a craft beer would be if bought at a store (6 or 12 packs). The equipment isn't to expensive, a person could have a killer setup for $800.00. That includes a freezer (Walmart) to store your 3 kegs  After you factor in the time and labor (3-4 hrs) from starting the brew to the finish and its ready, buying it is probably cheaper.
> 
> 
> True that!
> ...



I do all of my shopping at my local homebrew store (about a 30min drive) their prices used to be way high but they've come down to something competitive with a lot of online stores.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

lockwood81 said:


> Hey wait a minute...I thought you were only 17????
> 
> 
> As for me...beer is good.


Maybe I am 17 lol. I'm Polish so don't worry, I had my practice when I was a bit younger lol. Damn now I want to be at work with a Heineken in my hand lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> Damn now I want to be at work with a Heineken in my hand lol.



...Sounds like a good job.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 24, 2009)

haha yea but you have to watch out for the boss and/or manager lol. We have our hiding places (Can't tell you, it's a waiters secret lol. If i TOLD YOU YOU WOULDN'T COME THERE LOL)(sorry for the caps. didn't notice i pressed it and i wont rewrite it )


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm only moderately fond of most beers, but one that I love is Innis and Gunn. Mm, it's rich, like an oak-aged loaf of fresh moist bread. Problem is, it's a bit rare. There are only two places here in my town where I can get bottles of it, and it's usually $5 a bottle.

But I don't drink to get drunk, I drink to enjoy it, so $5 ain't so bad.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 24, 2009)

I love all forms of beer.

I've been meaning to get set up for homebrewing, but I have to get the money saved up and then talk the wife into it (she doesn't drink, at all).

My favorites are hard to find around here, but it's getting better.  The town I live in just ended 100 years of dryness; you can get beer almost anywhere now, but _good_ beer is still hard to find.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 25, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I'm only moderately fond of most beers, but one that I love is Innis and Gunn. Mm, it's rich, like an oak-aged loaf of fresh moist bread. Problem is, it's a bit rare. There are only two places here in my town where I can get bottles of it, and it's usually $5 a bottle.
> 
> But I don't drink to get drunk, I drink to enjoy it, so $5 ain't so bad.


 
Dogfish Head Burton Barton. It's my Moby Dick.

I've seen it once and I've been trying to hunt it down. It's stored in scotch casks. So tasty.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 25, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I love all forms of beer.
> 
> I've been meaning to get set up for homebrewing, but I have to get the money saved up and then talk the wife into it (she doesn't drink, at all).
> 
> My favorites are hard to find around here, but it's getting better.  The town I live in just ended 100 years of dryness; you can get beer almost anywhere now, but _good_ beer is still hard to find.



An entry level kit + the ingredients for your first batch should cost less than $250 it's about $70-$100 for a basic kit to start with say $30-40 for the first batch of ingredients and another say $100 (or thereabouts) for a turkey fryer setup to do your boil in.  Mind you it's been a while since my kit didn't involve a mash-tun for all grain you can probably go a fair bit cheaper as you can bottle in the bottles from most of your favorite beers (unless they have screw top bottles).  Truthfully brewing can be lots of fun (just remember not to drink the entire last batch (about 48-53 bottles of beer) with your buddy while brewing the next batch).

I know it's quite a bit of money and truthfully my first kit was quite a bit less expensive...  Of course I started brewing doing 1gal batches because the largest boil pot I had was 1.25 gallons and I used little 4L wine bottles as fermentors (of course a gallon is only about 12 bottles) even then I produced beer of a quality I'd consider acceptable.  I've probably only been brewing for about 1.5 years and I'm up to a 5gal setup with a turkey fryer and a mash tun for doing all grain (I bought the mash tun for $20 from a local brewer who was moving up to 10gal batches) It seems every batch I do the beer just keeps getting better and better.

If you're considering it pick up a book on homebrewing (say The Complete Joy of Homebrewing) read through the basic recipes and see if you think it could be fun.


----------



## ThePhotoRebellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Monkeykoder - How long does it take you to brew a 5 gallon all grain batch?

If I remember correctly, volume 1 on The Complete Joy of Homebrewing is posted for free to view online. It's a must read before someone begins to their first batch and a perfect reference book.


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 25, 2009)

From setup to clean usually around 6 hours (mostly it takes so long because of the liberal application of homebrew) most of that time is waiting for things to heat up because my turkey fryer is a little bit on the cheap side and doesn't get a good flame going and I can't quite figure out how to get more oxygen to the flame I can't think of any cheap small METAL fans...

Perhaps you're thinking of How to Brew - By John Palmer A great resource by the way.


----------



## Joves (Feb 25, 2009)

I like beer but dont love it. Now I used to love beer when I was much younger. I still have a couple every few months to clear the kidneys.


----------



## irish23 (Mar 5, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> "Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy."
> --Benjamin Franklin
> 
> 
> ...


There is no quote better or more historical then that one!! hahahaha


----------



## Artograph (Mar 5, 2009)

Beer?  :scratch:  _Really_??  Ick...it's _sooooo_ gross!!!    ...Don't know why anyone would _willingly _drink the stuff!!!


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 5, 2009)

Just because you drank Budweiser once doesn't mean you're qualified to judge beer (which incidentally has nothing to do with Budweiser).


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 6, 2009)

i hate to go against the grain here, but no.
im more a liquor and wine fan myself.
beer makes me feel full.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2009)

irish23 said:


> There is no quote better or more historical then that one!! hahahaha


I saw one somewhere, can't remember who it was - "If God had intened us to drink beer, he would have given us stomachs".


monkeykoder said:


> Just because you drank Budweiser once doesn't mean you're qualified to judge beer (which incidentally has nothing to do with Budweiser).


:lmao:


SrBiscuit said:


> i hate to go against the grain here, but no.
> im more a liquor and wine fan myself.
> beer makes me feel full.


Beer is a perfectly fine substitution for food.


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 6, 2009)

Beer IS food basically all you're doing is taking grain and soaking out all the food products and giving it an incredibly long shelf life shelf life.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I wouldn't know how long the shelf life is...  I've never let it sit around long enough to find out.  


Whenever I do start making my own, I think waiting for it to be ready to drink will be the hardest part.


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 7, 2009)

No making barleywines for you I guess...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've always been partial to Irish Stouts.

This Brew Pub I used to go to all the time in Delaware (Stewart's Brew Pub, in Newark) had a stout (Highlander Stout) that was one of the best beers I've had.  Sooo creamy...  And thick too - you almost had to chew it.
Drinking this stuff _was_ like eating.  4 or 5 of these and you needed a nap - not because of the alcohol, because you were stuffed.  They had a bunch of other good beers too, but this was my go-to beer.

...It made Guinness (the Guinness we get over here anyway) taste like water.

Guinness is pretty much the only Irish Stout available around here, and even that can been hard to find.  Where I live, most people drink Bud Light.  uke:


Is a stout a 'difficult' beer to make?


----------



## OregonAmy (Mar 7, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Is a stout a 'difficult' beer to make?



Relative to other beers? no.
If you haven't made beer before, then all of it is difficult (well, depending on how anal-retentive you are). If you aren't concerned about infection or contamination, making beer is easy.  Sanitation, IME, is the hardest part about making beer.

Basically, you just put hot water (150-160F depending on what you're making) in a cooler that has a ball valve built into it (you can buy one from someone or make your own). Then you add your grain and let it 'steep' for a while - about an hour. Then you drain the liquid out of that into a boiling pot, boil that for a while (usually 60-90 minutes), adding hops at certain intervals specific to the style. Then you cool that down using a chiller, rack it into a fermenter, pitch the yeast, and let it ferment for a week or so. Then you rack it into bottles or a keg. That's about it.

As for books, Joy of Homebrewing is rather outdated. I 2nd How to Brew by John Palmer, as well as Jamil Zainasheff's [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Brewing-Classic-Styles-Winning-Recipes/dp/0937381926/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236480997&sr=8-1"]Brewing Classic Styles[/ame] and Ray Daniels' [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Designing-Great-Beers-Ultimate-Brewing/dp/0937381500/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c"]Designing Great Beers[/ame]. And if you like belgian styles, [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Brew-Like-Monk-Trappist-Belgian/dp/093738187X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236481060&sr=1-1"]Brew like a Monk[/ame].

We (husband & I) brew a lot and I drink more than my fair share of both homebrew and commercial suds. Definitely *don't* get into homebrewing to save money on beer. That's like going into SLR photography to save money on film.


----------



## OregonAmy (Mar 7, 2009)

by the way, depending on where you are in Tx, you have a plethora of craft beers available to you. Live Oak, St Arnold, Southern Star, Celis... 

Here's a directory of cities - click on one near you (one that hasn't been dry for decades, ha) and you'll see a list of good liquor stores where you can get craft beer. In my experience, if you go to one of these places that TRULY cares about the beer selection, they'll be more than delighted to give you some recommendations.

BeerFly Directory - Texas - BeerAdvocate

Have fun! Part of the joy of beer, to me, is experiencing new stuff.


----------



## usayit (Mar 7, 2009)

Someone in TX please.... send me some Shiner!


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 7, 2009)

usayit said:


> Someone in TX please.... send me some Shiner!



Drinking one right now.  



OregonAmy said:


> Here's a directory of cities - click on one near you (one that hasn't been dry for decades, ha)



Like mine?  lol
I live in Greenville, we just became wet after over 100 years.

I have family in Dallas and Fort Worth though, so I go there frequently.  I've been to a few of the places listed under Ft. Worth (thanks for the link!).  I'll be checking out some of the ones I haven't been to next time I make it out there.


----------



## blash (Mar 8, 2009)

beeeeeehrrr........ opiate of the masses.

gotta try homebrew soon enough though.


----------



## crazycreature11 (Mar 8, 2009)

well german beer is the best in this world .... about brewing your own beers its better having it and making it


----------



## crazycreature11 (Mar 8, 2009)

well german beer is the best in this world .... about brewing your own beers its better having it then making it


----------



## Redbaron (Oct 6, 2011)

Drinking home brew as I type this.... well sort of - I get mine from a "brew on premises' type place. The bloke who owns/runs it is a great guy, and the beer is 100% chemical/preservative free - no headaches the next day!!! 
It goes down like silk (which can be a problem) and doesn't cost the earth. Local Aussie varieties $22.50 per case, Imported versions around $23-25, and the heavier stuff, as well as Stouts etc goes for $27-8 per case! FWIW down here they normally cost around $40 local, $50-60 for the rest! Loving it.....


----------



## kojack (Oct 8, 2011)

crazycreature11 said:
			
		

> well german beer is the best in this world .... about brewing your own beers its better having it then making it



Canadian beer is the only real beer.  Case closed, or open!  You get my drift.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 8, 2011)

SrBiscuit said:


> i hate to go against the grain here, but no.
> im more a liquor and wine fan myself.
> beer makes me feel full.



                               :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dave107 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love a guiness once in awhile... And although I am not much of a beer drinker at home I cant seem to get enough of it when Im away. Best place to have a pint for me was in Gimmewald. Sitting down after wandering Murren and looking at the mountains, nothing beats it... Ill post a pictue if I could get back into Fliker....grrrrrr


----------



## Hickeydog (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd rather have a Rum and Coke.


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a beer person anymore.... not since college, anyway.  Smell of it turns my stomach.  Now give me a good bottle of Tequila or Maker's Mark and it's game on!!


----------



## Patrice (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure I like beer, but not to excess. (Just takes too damn long to recuperate as I'm not 18 anymore.)  I find dark beers at cellar temperature much more enjoyable than the ubiquitous swill in red bottles.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't have the gene for enjoying the taste of hops... I hate beer! There are a some alcoholic mixtures that I enjoy though... and some wines also.


----------



## flatflip (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I do love beer. Turbo Dog from Abita is my favorite Louisiana beer but it's not my "go to". Sam Adams Boston Lager is my #1 heavy beer. Heineken and Dos Equis for sparkling and crisp. Amstel Light for low calories. Michelob Ultra Light for low carbs. I have no access to a pub / brewery but envy those that do.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 10, 2011)

I live in Czech Republic and I hate beer  But I'm a girl, so we are allowed to have no affection for beer ^^ I prefer coctails and stuff. For me, beer is good only for sousing meat and stuff.


----------



## ImChance (Oct 20, 2011)

Not so much a fan of "beer" but I drink DosEquis often enough. 
My love is RUM, specifically Sailor Jerry's.


----------

